

Steven Johnson reviews "The Shallows" - chrismealy
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/20/business/20unbox.html

======
chrismealy
More here: [http://www.stevenberlinjohnson.com/2010/06/more-on-the-
shall...](http://www.stevenberlinjohnson.com/2010/06/more-on-the-
shallows.html)

